# ***egg turner question***



## HaveAChanceFarm (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, 
I recently purchased a gqf 1502 cabinet incubator and looking for an egg turner motor...if you have one or know of someone/company who does, please share. Thanks


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Do a search for egg turner motor on ebay. I just saw one for less than $14. 
Good luck.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got mine off incubator warehouse. It was no more then $15


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Gqfmfg.com

It's the GQF website and they have all sorts of spare parts, not sure about egg turner motors but. But it's worth looking I guess


----------

